
Tracking where Chick-fil-A customers go on Sundays - tedsuo
https://www.dallasnews.com/business/restaurants/2019/08/23/chick-fil-customers-go-sundays-d-fw-company-answer-not-popeyes
======
notsizzzzlerz
No wonder Americans are the fattest people in the world with high cholesterol,
hypertension, and diabetes. We can't even take a day off from eating fast food
and slurping down flavored sugar water.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Here's some Iowans that might work against that stereotype:

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ragbrai&ia=images&iax=images](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ragbrai&ia=images&iax=images)

------
tedsuo
I posted this article because I found precise mobile tracking such as this to
be a genuine privacy violation. IMHO, this is much more invasive that
passively tracking web activity.

